# Costco Traeger pellets vs regular 20lb pellets



## dpowell (Mar 4, 2018)

My wife has been smoking on a Traeger for years using the normal 20lb bags of Traeger pellets (apple, cherry, etc.). I recently started buying the 33lb  bags of mixed Traeger pellets (a blend of maple, hickory and cherry) at Costco because they cost about the same as a 20lb bag. She claims that she's not getting nearly as much smoke flavor when using the Traeger pellets I'm buying at Costco. Does anybody have comments or feedback on this?


----------



## normanaj (Mar 4, 2018)

Many manufacturers make products specifically for certain stores(Costco,BJs,Lowes etc.) and these products can be of a different quality compared to the same product bought elsewhere.A great example is tools:when I buy a sander at Lowes it is of inferior quality compared to the same sander I would buy down the street at Burns(a local tool store),this can also be applied to pellets.


----------



## ross77 (Mar 4, 2018)

I tried a bag and got very little flavor. There are better, cheaper options other than Traeger pellets. 

I prefer Lumberjack. $16/40lb bag in my area.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 4, 2018)

I know for a fact that Costco can get special runs of things.
Not really related, but we bought a Sharp Aquos TV from Costco.
The model number would not compute with Sharps website. Then I discovered the first two, and last two model numbers transposed. A special run by Sharp exclusively for Costco.

Listen, if Mama wants her 20 pounders, you get her her 20 pounders!
Do NOT mess with the cook!

Maybe you can use those Costco pellets for cat litter?


----------



## dpowell (Mar 4, 2018)

As a veteran of 42 years of marital bliss you'd think that I would have already known what SonnyE so eloquently stated :-)


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 4, 2018)

dpowell said:


> As a veteran of 42 years of marital bliss you'd think that I would have already known what SonnyE so eloquently stated :)



I have to tip-toe around _HER_ kitchen...
I asked to use her Crock Pot the other day. 
"What for?" she snapped.
"To heat water with." I replied.
"You can use the old one." She said.

Yeah, Marital Bliss. :rolleyes: Thanks for sharing....
The old crock pot works fabulously for what I'm doing anyway, Sous Vide chicken for my dog.
He loves it!

I'm trying some blended pellets today sm00kin some Cod Fish.
I must say I like what I am smelling.
But I only have to please me. Nobody else likes smoked anything around here.
I'm an Oak tree, surrounded by Pansies. LOL!:D

Ah well, you tried, and I'm sure you meant well, too. ;)


----------



## jbrevard (Mar 10, 2018)

The lowes here has pit boss competition pellets in a 40lb bag for 16.99.


----------



## bconrey (Mar 10, 2018)

jbrevard said:


> The lowes here has pit boss competition pellets in a 40lb bag for 16.99.


Wal-Mart also carries those pellets for about the same price.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 10, 2018)

jbrevard said:


> The lowes here has pit boss competition pellets in a 40lb bag for 16.99.



Yeah. That's were I got a bag.
Their web site said they had 48 bags. Sweet! So I drive over to get me some.
"Oh, my manager said they are at the _other_ store." 
*ALL* the way across town.
I go over and some guy try's to tell me "Yeah, they are by the doors. For Pellet stoves."
"Ah, no. These are for cooking food with, smoker pellets."
He gets a very confused look, then we go and find the pellets with the small flock of trainees in tow, in the BBQ row.
But, by golly, I got me a bag.
I estimate that with the AMNPS, I've got about a 147 year supply now... :rolleyes:;)


----------



## jbrevard (Mar 11, 2018)

bconrey said:


> Wal-Mart also carries those pellets for about the same price.



Sadly our Walmart was 26 for the same bag


----------

